# why was i misdiagnosed psychotic depressive?



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

when i was admitted to a hospital after a nervous breakdown i could barely speak. i felt like i was trapped in my mind. i knew what i wanted to say to others but it took minutes for me to get out a thought as simple as "i'm feeling depressed."

I've been very curious about what this would be called as a symptom and why this apparently warranted a diagnosis of psychotic depression by the psychiatrist, even though i wasn't hallucinating or harboring paranoid delusions. are there exceptions to the usual conception of psychosis? 

a few years later after that (now) i was diagnosed with asperger's because of the inattentveness which seems to have caused my social anxiety as well as the nervous breakdown/psychotic episode (from spending too much time inside my mind.) could it be that this kind of episode is typical of admitted aspies? could it be that psychosis or schizophrenia has simlarities to aspergers?


----------

